# programming............



## Mohnishgs (May 14, 2007)

i want to learn a programming language(either c++ or java)
which one should i learn first and why............. i must be able to master it as fast as possible........... are there any other powerful programming languages which can be easily mastered in small time???


----------



## fun2sh (May 14, 2007)

Learn "c" First


----------



## Digit_Dragon (May 14, 2007)

C++ would be the best option as java and others could be learnt or understood easily if you have a strong base in C++


----------



## zyberboy (May 14, 2007)

If u r a beginner then start with easier one such as java script or with c,after two or 3  months u can start studying c#(c sharp) best choice nowadays.

Easiest one in order  VB.NET ,  then c#,  java ,  c++.  All r  equally powerful
if u ask me c# is the choice


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 14, 2007)

Start with C, then java then Visual Basic....


----------



## ashisharya (May 14, 2007)

go for c++ then java


----------



## virus_killer (May 14, 2007)

Start with C first , because it provides basic knowledge for other languages, C is the first step to learn programming language , and than you can do java , VB etc.


----------



## Garbage (May 14, 2007)

yup dear...

Really start from "C" first. It provide a big foundation of ur programming life.

Then aftr go for C++ 'n JAVA 'n VC++ and more....


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 14, 2007)

java  its easy to learn


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 15, 2007)

Start with C, basics and helps in understanding all languages


----------



## prinz (May 15, 2007)

start with c, c++, java, then c#...


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (May 15, 2007)

start with Visual Basic 6 and then move on to VB.Net or C#, this will help u now and also in future.


----------



## ahref (May 15, 2007)

Start with C


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (May 15, 2007)

if choice is between c++ and java, then directly start with C++, i dont think there is any need of learning c as you want to finish this things at the earliest. concentrate on only c++ preferably vc++ 6.0


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2007)

Guys thanks a lot for your discussions. Can you tell me what is the difference
among C, C++ & C#


----------



## zyberboy (May 16, 2007)

C  is procedural programming
C++ and C#,java are object oriented programming.(but sometimes c++ is procedural)

C# is the new one which combines the power  of C++ and easiness of VB


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## jal_desai (May 18, 2007)

grip properly on *C and C++*...first.. (reference books are *Let's C by yashwant kanetkar, Teach yourself C++ tata mcgrawhill production)... consider these two as ur programming base... then after a 1 yr or so.. jump on JAVA (coz JAVA has its core in the Object Oriented Programming which is greatly provided by C++)*


----------

